# Feeds , What is best ? Can i overfeed ?



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Mybe someone can let me know how much to feed my birds at a feeding ? I always would just leave feed all the time ,I have been useing chicken scratch, And some wild bird seed,some pigeon pellets also mixed in .Thanks to carl(bigbird), now i let them out in mid morning and than bvring them in with a red flag . Thanks again, Walt


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Your birds need a balanced seed diet. Local feed stores usually sell this in 50# bags. This is a multi-seed mix. Also, they need pigeon grit.

Feeding my pigeons just once a day, in the morning. I have a feeder, up off the floor.
I feed them enough to last the entire day.
By the next day they have cleaned it up.
The problem with leaving feed out all the time for them is that they will only eat certain seeds they like, leaving the rest.
They should eat all the seed to get the best results.


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Thanks Bigbird, I did'nt know about the grit i thought they would find this on there own i need to go to town to get some today ,Hope my feed store Here in Bunkie LOuisiana Has it . Thanks Again, Walt


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Bigbird , I went to town today my local store was out of grit ,But i went to wallmart and i got some Calcium Vitamin's , Guess what ?They are made of oyster Shell's i put them in a small food grinder and The pigeons seem to love them ,I watched them pick through te feed to get them in a few minutes all were going . Tell me what you think of this please because they have 500MG of vitamin D . Thanks Walt


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I think your pigeons egg-shells are going to be real healthy. No problem.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Walt! Vitamin D can be toxic in large doses over a long period of time--this is why Vitamin D is not sold as an individual supplement.

--Ray


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Walt.. It is really important that you are interested in grit and nutrition for your pigeons. I think that you would have good luck if you would call some of your local pet stores and ask if they sell grit for birds. Grinding up calcium pills with vitamin D would be good if you have hens laying eggs. It will help them to have hard shells on their eggs. If the shells are soft because of a calcium shortage, the hen cannot pass the soft egg. It will break in her body, and she will die a most horrible death by bacterial infection. I would be cautious about feeding vitamin D in large amounts. It can cause rickets and bone deformities. Call around to your local pet shops. Ask them for grit that will aid in your bird's digestion. Pigeons eat their seeds whole, and do not husk them like other birds. The grit will be held in the bird's gizzard, and will help grind the hard, dry food that they eat. Never mix the grit directly into the feed. They might over eat the grit with the food and impact their crops (the first stomach to receive their food. It will bunch up and stop digestion and infection will set in. I know this sounds like a lot, but if you get ahold of a pet shop that is good with birds they will understand. Another place you could try is a local feed store. They can special order grit for you. I hope this helps. Check www.pigeon.org for health and vet tips.

Judy


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

I would like to first say thanks, You all are a great help , My wife Mary is wondering if i love my pigeons more than her HA Ha. I will discountinue useing the Vitamin,s And i will go to a big city where i know they hve grit, I will just stock up on it , I guess it cant go bad . Oh yes and Judy i got the pictures being developed of my Oneeye and her Babys , Ill send them to you soon as they come in . Thanks again your friend Walt


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Walt, that would be just great, sending pictures!

If you want to snail mail them to us, I'll get Ray to scan em and we'll make them available to everyone.

Or maybe Carl could better handle it?

Do you have a scanner?

Thanks again and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!

--Judy


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Judy ill try to scan them ,I just got a scanner dont really know how to use it yet But i have a sixteen and thirteen year old boys , Bet they can work it for me , Soon as i pick up the pictures ill mail or scan thanks for your help. Walt PS i found the grit Thats People


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

why do you use the red flag? what does it do 

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Pigeons can be trained to return to the loft from flight by waving a red flag to let them know that "the table is set!"


----------

